# AT rear mount collapsed



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Need to know on the crossmember for the front and rear mounts if I can drop the rear section down easily ? I didn't check it out well enough . I briefly got under car with it on ramps and sprayed Liquid Wrench a few nights ago . Supported engine on jack . Tonight I loosened a few of the bolts without issue and then tightened things back up so I can finish the job later. The rear crossmember bolts look like I need to drop the cradle a little because they come in from the top. Is that the correct way to attack this repair?


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

You need to remove the big two bolts in the front, also the bolt for each support, the front support you have to hold the nut and the bolt for the back mount is bolted so you only have to take the bolt out. You will also have to remove the big three nuts in the back. After that it should come off.

Good Luck.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Great info , thanks. Thought those were nuts welded on the rear of the crossmember. The rust from winter road salt usage has rendered a lot of crustiness to those nuts . I'll have to hit them with some more penetrant and wait a day to see how if they come off okay . Might have to get out my torches. Thanks again.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yea you be careful with the back nuts, I broke one off with a impact driver. I had to used the torch on the other two nuts.


----------

